# Wal-mart, Hanes, J.c. Penney And Puma Sweatshop Scandal



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:

WAL-MART, HANES, J.C. PENNEY AND PUMA SWEATSHOP SCANDAL
Major U.S. clothing companies continue to exploit children in overseas sweatshops. In the latest in a series of reports from the National Labor Committee (NLC), brand name Wal-Mart, Hanes, J.C. Penney, and Puma clothes have been traced to a Bangladesh sweatshop. An estimated 200 children, some under eleven years of age, are being forced to work over 100 hours per week and are being paid six and a half cents per hour to make these clothes. "It is time for these U.S. companies to act immediately, today, to guarantee that this does not happen and that the children are returned to school," said Charles Kernaghan, director of the NLC. Check out OCA's Clothes for a Change campaign to learn more about organic and fair trade clothes and textiles. http://www.organicc onsumers. org/clothes/
So very, very discouraging...and yet another reason to STOP doing any of your shopping at walmart.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the post! I will check it out!


----------

